# How to glue mdf edge to edge



## ashahidan

I have a few pieces of one inch thick, 5 by 8 inches of mdf board. I have tried joining them to make a few bigger pieces with white glue but the edges would''t stick together. The edges seem suck the glue into the fiber. I then tried using fiberglass glue. This also failed. 
Is there any other ways to glue mdf edge to edge?

Shahidan


----------



## Loren

You may have success making a glue sizing out of glue
thinned with water. Apply 1 coat and let it dry, then 
another. This should be enough to keep future glue
from sucking into the MDF edges.


----------



## tefinn

MDF doesn't join together like real wood will. You will need to use some type of dowels, biscuits or mechanical fastener like pocket screws. You might also try polyurethane glue or epxoy. Whatever you use the joint won't have any real structural strength like edge joined wood. If you dont support it from below and put weight on it, it will break.


----------



## rockindavan

Biscuits or dominos…or maybe start with a bigger board lol


----------



## NiteWalker

+1 on biscuits or dowels, but if you can, use a new board.


----------



## waho6o9

How about using a spline?


----------



## ashahidan

Thank you for your suggestions.
I appreciate your suggestions but as you all say the joint would not be strong I might as well use the boards for other small projects. 
Epoxy is rather expensive for me.

Thank you again.


----------

